# Possible lost or abandoned raft @ Swaseys Beach



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Across from Swaseys beach on the west side of the river was a light colored raft beached on the bank. It appeared to have a red stripe. I couldn't see if it was a Holiday river raft. I saw it around 7:30 am Sunday 11/13/16, there was not anybody around. 

Just an FYI if somebody had a raft stolen and joy ridden. Maybe somebody didn't tie up their boat properly and it floated down stream??? It didn't appear to be secured where it was resting.

tda
slc


----------

